# this indecisions buggin' me!



## SamVanLandeghem (Aug 10, 2021)

Hi Folks,

its been a while since i've been here but I'm glad to be back!
I would like to buy myself a belt grinder to do monthly sharpening for our restaurant and to make my own knives, which I'm almost new to.
Being Europe based I believe my choices to be limited;

I know of :
claryx grindershttps://claryxmetalworks.com/product-category/belt-grinders/
Goset grinders








Slijpmachine Goset G20 PRO | Professionele slijpmachine | Slijpmachine


Professionele messenslijpmachine. Deze versie draait op 220V stroom (lichtnetspanning), en is in snelheid te verstellen. De machine kan zowel rechtop als ge...




www.smederijatelieralkmaar.nl




Lions process 








Backstand EVOLUTIF | LION'S PROCESS


Backstand pour la coutellerie fixe avec possibilité d'évolution vers le basculant




www.lionsprocess.com




Batko 








BATKO3000XL STANDARD SETUP 1.5kW motor - Batko Machines


1x free Cubitron belt €12 for non-PayPal payments. Pay secure with Sofort, EPS, Giropay, Direct Bank Transfer READY TO USE Batko 3000XL tiltable 230V or 400V/1.5 kW motor XL-workplate 40cm solid steel on/off switch with emergency button 1x free belt CS310X variable speed controller easy to...




batkomachines.com






Claryx, goset and lions are all around the same price (€1700ish) and the batko is around 1100 with the vfd.

A secondary option would be to get a smaller batko BATKO1400XL STANDARD SETUP 1.1kW motor - Batko Machines
Which runs 50mm by 1650mm (1500-1650max) this would cost aprox 600eu without vfd and 900eu+ vfd. This would be a starter model which could be upgraded and used in conjunction.


So, please share with me your thoughts on these machines or any others I might have missed.

Thanks allot!


----------



## coxhaus (Aug 10, 2021)

I would think a Worksharp Ken Onion would work well for a restaurant needs but making knives I don't know. The nice thing about a Worksharp KO is it will fit in a small bag out of the way and not take up space. I keep my WS KO in a small Dewalt bag with all the belts and stuff.

The belts may be a little small for making knives. The cost might be too high.

There is a 220v version of Worksharp.


----------



## Matus (Aug 10, 2021)

I have the Claryx and it is great - and so is their customer support. Some time ago I have compiled a list of grinders (and other supplies) available in EU:





__





Supplies & Services in DE/EU


A blog about knifemaking for beginners with DIY tips for kitchen, outdoor and hunting knives. Detailed description of projects, tools and processes.




matuskalisky.blogspot.com


----------



## SamVanLandeghem (Aug 10, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> I would think a Worksharp Ken Onion would work well for a restaurant needs but making knives I don't know. The nice thing about a Worksharp KO is it will fit in a small bag out of the way and not take up space. I keep my WS KO in a small Dewalt bag with all the belts and stuff.
> 
> The belts may be a little small for making knives. The cost might be too high.
> 
> There is a 220v version of Worksharp.


This is a bit small for my intended needs but thanks!


----------



## SamVanLandeghem (Aug 10, 2021)

Matus said:


> I have the Claryx and it is great - and so is their customer support. Some time ago I have compiled a list of grinders (and other supplies) available in EU:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completely forgot about this list, I've seen it before, thanks! Batko might be cheaper but I' rather shell out a couple hundred more for some quality f&f. Just hesitant for making the leap. From around where in germany are you if I might ask?


----------



## Matus (Aug 10, 2021)

SamVanLandeghem said:


> From around where in germany are you if I might ask?



Aalen


----------



## SamVanLandeghem (Aug 10, 2021)

Matus said:


> Aalen


Cool! Thats pretty close to theneuerberg track


----------



## Matus (Aug 10, 2021)

Yep, not far, but I am yet to find the tome for a proper training and a track day …


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Aug 11, 2021)

I bought a shogi belt grinder and have been using it since June. You can find them on facebook. I think it’s a very good value... perhaps a little rough around the edges but for the price I won’t complain

i have also had a lions process, more refined. Note his platen is less than 50 mm wide

there is also konstantin volf48grinders









Volf 48 - Bandschleifer aus Bulgarien - Blade Community


Hallo Community! Er geisterte ja schon durch den einen oder anderen Thread - und Nicola verwendet ihn ja auch, aber nachdem mittlerweile mindestens 3 Geräte auch ihren Weg nach Deutschland gefunden haben, möchte ich diesen hervorragenden Bandschleifer…




www.bladecommunity.de





I just bought a disc grinder from him and it’s really well made and a good value


----------

